# Allograft with a shoulder surgery



## peporter (Oct 17, 2008)

How do I code an allograft used in a shoulder surgery? The cpt codes I looked at are for spine surgeries. The surgeon did OTIF of the proximal humerous with tuberosities with bone graft. I picked 23615 but what do I use for the allograft? The op notes states:

The patient had a large void in the metaphyseal region. I decided to use the iliac crest allograft. I used a block of iliac crest allograft and placed this in the defect. I reduced the fragment, controlling the suture on the tuberosites by taking the shaft out of varus.

Is an additional diagnosis needed to indicate the need for the allograft? 

Thanks, Paula


----------



## jpenland1 (Oct 17, 2008)

*re: shoulder surgery*

I have come across this several times, and i want to say that the allograft is included in the surgery.  Are you on the Ortho list serve?  If not, that is a great site to get info.  Hope this helps.
Jen P


----------



## peporter (Oct 17, 2008)

*orthro list serve*

Thanks Jen for your advice. I haven't used the ortho list serve. Do you have an email address or website link for it? I'm always looking for good resources. When I checked the coder's desk reference for 23615 there wasn't any reference to grafting in it. This must be one of those things that just comes with experience. Thanks again, Paula


----------



## mbort (Oct 17, 2008)

Paula...was this truly "allograft"??  You mention in your above post that it was "iliac crest allograft".  The reason I question this is because an iliac graft is usually autograft.  If its autograft, we may have another code here.

Let me know
Mary


----------



## jpenland1 (Oct 20, 2008)

Paula, i tried to cut and paste for you, hope this works.  i get alot of good info from across the country! http://lists.ucg.com/read/login/?list=ortho-l

Jen P


----------



## mbort (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi Paula,

I reviewed the op note.  Sorry but he wont get anything extra for the allograft, it is included.  

Thanks
Mary


----------



## peporter (Oct 21, 2008)

*Thank you*

Mary and Jen, thanks for all the help. I can't begin to describe how helpful this forum has been..

Have a great day coding, Paula


----------



## steps2codes (Oct 21, 2008)

how do I become a member of such list? how do I create a log in?


----------



## sblanchard (Oct 22, 2008)

Is This A Websit You Have To Pay For And How Do I Get Information On It?


----------

